# New here



## Snö (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I'm here to get a new and fresh perspective on some of my problems 🤞and who knows, maybe I can even help somebody else too 😊


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- post when you can -- lots of helpful folks here...


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## BelsBeast66 (3 mo ago)

Snö said:


> Hello everyone, I'm here to get a new and fresh perspective on some of my problems 🤞and who knows, maybe I can even help somebody else too 😊


Welcome.. new here my self, lots of people here who understand, fire when ready.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I am not here, nor there, but that which is here, cares.
Hear?


_The Typist-_


----------

